

Geeksphone launches the first multi OS smartphone - Robby2012
http://www.geeksphone.com/

======
51Cards
This may be a little OT... but if you want to win me over on a geek focused
device... i.e. power users... 3000mAh battery minimum. I know it's not the
core intent but personally that grabs my attention as a power user just as
much.

~~~
ivanca
I was thinking someone should make a black and white android smartphone if it
helps the battery to last longer. I would take half a week of battery over a
color screen but I'm probably the minority.

~~~
Oatary
You mean like this one: [http://www.engadget.com/2013/12/04/yotaphone-e-ink-
smartphon...](http://www.engadget.com/2013/12/04/yotaphone-e-ink-smartphone-
hands-on/) ?

------
bdg
I'll have my phone soon, the thing just left spain last night.

I'm very excited to have it in my hands and helping me hack on FoxOS after
what feels like a year of delays since the peak+

------
unificador
I just bought one and I'm excited. As a developer it is wonderful to have one
device 2 operating systems for test my apps. About dual boot there is nothing
clear. Any idea?

~~~
Robby2012
Dual boot is very difficult to achieve. On the Revolution you are able to
switch from one OS to another but you can't select which OS you want to use
while booting

------
Garmonidas
I played with this phone days ago and it's amazing, really fast. Android and
FirefoxOS works smoothly. I would even say it surpasses the Nexus 4
performance!

~~~
Robby2012
They say the performance is between a Nexus 4 and a Nexus 5

------
superkuh
Okay, but does the baseband processor have direct memory access to the system
RAM? If so, it is useless from a security standpoint.

~~~
justin66
What phones have been made without that handicap? Honest question, I really
have no idea.

The second question would be if there are any genuinely secure mobile OSes
such that it really makes a difference.

------
fphhotchips
Is it just me, or is there no LTE support here? Seems like a largish
oversight.

~~~
selectodude
It's a $300 phone, and between licensing and the actual hardware, LTE is very
expensive.

------
blueskin_
Looks interesting, but I think they should have focused more on the spec.

Although, I definitely like the SDcard slot and real buttons rather than
stupid onscreen ones.

------
sergiotapia
Can anyone shed some light, I've never heard of Geeksphone.

Can you use Android, and iOS and Windows 8 on it? If so I can see why people
would want to buy one.

~~~
mcpherrinm
You probably can't use any proprietary OS on it: Apple certainly would never
license iOS, and I doubt W8 would either.

Android, Ubuntu Mobile, Firefox OS, Meego, Tizen are more likely candidates.

~~~
ForHackernews
Windows 8 runs on commodity x86 hardware. Assuming there's driver support, it
should work.

~~~
leoc
Can you buy a licence to run it legally though?

~~~
poloniculmov
Windows 8? Yeah. You can't buy Windows Phone 8.

------
xerophtye
Aren't these the guys that produced the Peak+ etc? I can't seem to locate
those devices on their site anymore

~~~
Robby2012
They don't sell their previous smartphones anymore, they are focused on the
Geeksphone Revolution

------
lnanek2
Not really true. I know quite a few devices in industry currently sold that
support Windows CE or Android as desired.

------
leoc
What, only one SIM slot, really?

------
aroch
I wonder if they'll ship the US. I've wanted an Atom SoC phone for a while

~~~
oDot
I don't know if calling it a SoC is right. It's a CPU and GPU on one chip, but
far from what the Qualcomm ones offer (for now).

~~~
aroch
All of the recent Atom brand chips for mobile deployment are SoCs. There's a
CPU, a GPU and a shared memory package on the same silicone. Intel calls it a
SoC themselves [1]

[1]:
[http://newsroom.intel.com/community/intel_newsroom/blog/2012...](http://newsroom.intel.com/community/intel_newsroom/blog/2012/01/10/intel-
raises-bar-on-smartphones-tablets-and-ultrabook-devices)

    
    
         Onstage was the world’s first public demonstration of the forthcoming 32nm Intel Atom SoC for tablets and hybrids running on Microsoft* Windows* 8, codenamed “Clover Trail.”

------
ForHackernews
Its an Atom processor? Does that mean it can run any x86 OS?

~~~
userbinator
It's one of the Atom SoCs which Intel doesn't seem to have a public datasheet
on. From what I know they're almost but not quite like a regular PC ---
they're missing some bits that wouldn't really be necessary on a phone.

~~~
blueskin_
For half a second there, I thought you said "almost, but not quite, completely
unlike a regular PC" and almost laughed out loud.

------
kimonos
Cool!

------
greatsuccess
Total entropy, like the 20 variants of linux that cant establish a wifi
connection.

Please save me from your tower of phone-babble. I dont care, and Im not going
to spend time in your insane bouncy house of doom.

Fuck off.

